# Anyone used any of the Calais Aires or stopovers recently?



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
We are booked on the 00.45hrs Tunnel next Saturday and were intending stopping at the Cite d Europe overnight. 
That was before all the trouble in Calais. 
It sounds as though it is calming down now so maybe we won't have to changes our plans. 
Can anyone confirm if they have used the stopovers since the problems? 
James


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Have a look at the "Problems in Calais" thread that is running at the moment.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Pippin
Yes I have been watching this thread with great intrest. 
Things seem to have calmed down but nobody has actually mentioned that they have stayed over yet.
James


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, sorry, you are right - the guy obviously stayed overnight before the troubles.

So, anybody stayed there since Monday this week?


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello james,
Whilst I can't answer your question (Since the problems) I can tell you that I have often stayed overnight on calais plage without any problems,HOWEVER with the ongoing problems I may not risk it in 3 weeks time & I might travel to le touquet instead.
Not much help,but at least you know your not the only one concerned.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

I did post a few weeks ago to ask if the situation had worsened or improved since we were in Calais just prior to that demonstration that turned out to be a damp squib by all accounts.

We are off over next Wednesday 26th - so has anyone been over the last couple of weeks and had any hassles. By this I don't mean just seeing the "Uk citizens in waiting", but anything more significant. We have never had hassle on any occasion, but the papers were bigging it up a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We stayed overnight at Cite Europe on Monday 3rd August without any problems. Chasper.


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

We stayed on the 24th July and on the 13th August with no problems (approx 5 british vans on way out and 10 on way back were there)

On the morning of 14th we set off about 0630 and did notice some (3-4) asylum seeker types sat in the bus stop, but we never heard a peep either night. 

This has to be the best place to stay if arriving late or leaving early - no ferry noise, in fact no noise at all  

I can't beleive we used to pay a tenner to stay in Maidstone services :roll:


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

Yes I have, No probs in all thre of them.

John.


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

We were in Calais on Tuesday evening this week. Didn't stay overnight but boarded the shuttle at about 8pm. Didn't notice any trouble, in fact everything very quiet.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

We always drive down the motorway to the aire in Auchan's car park in Saint Martin Les Boulogne. 

There's facilities there and it takes a bit off the next day's drive.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I know it's a little out of date but we stopped overnight at Calais docks on Friday 31st. July. Everything was quiet. Bigfrank3


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Looking forward to it already, the little bar on the front and the bread shop, a nice little meal and off we go!  I thought some of the earlier paper reports were a bit heavy!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We stayed at Gravelines (an Aire with no services) on 5th. We were told in the morning that the police had arrested several men and marched them, handcuffed, right beside our van and we didn't hear a thing 8O 

Looks as though the police are on top if it. Who'd want to mess with the French police anyway :wink: 

The night before our tunnel booking we stayed on the Pets Passport car park. Was ok but some "yoofs" were playing football for quite a while at bedtime :roll: 

Eurotunnel were very careful in checking the van.

Have a good trip!

Pat


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

We came off the Dover/Calais ferry at about 21.30 on Fri 7th Aug and motored down to the Aire on the A16 at Baie de la Somme. Its about an hours drive south of Calais. I know many people on this forum wouldnt agree with stopping at a motorway Aire but we had a very peaceful night along with about a dozen "tuggers" and a few motorhomes. The Aire is set right back off the motorway so you dont have any road noise. Despite having all the facilities, i.e. fuel, shop, restaurant etc, there is a very "laid-back" feel to this Aire. There are good views out across the flat Somme countyside from an observation tower.

Caulkhead


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

We stayed at Eurocity on the 9th August only to be woken up at 2 0' clock by 2 illegals waving torch about under the van. They scarpered when I got out of the van. They would have had a shock if they had got under as I was going into France not going home.

Phil


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

caulkhead said:


> We came off the Dover/Calais ferry at about 21.30 on Fri 7th Aug and motored down to the Aire on the A16 at Baie de la Somme. Its about an hours drive south of Calais. I know many people on this forum wouldnt agree with stopping at a motorway Aire but we had a very peaceful night along with about a dozen "tuggers" and a few motorhomes. The Aire is set right back off the motorway so you dont have any road noise. Despite having all the facilities, i.e. fuel, shop, restaurant etc, there is a very "laid-back" feel to this Aire. There are good views out across the flat Somme countyside from an observation tower.
> 
> Caulkhead


I couldnt agree more as we had a great day and night while we waited for the dog to be legal to bring home.
There was so much to see and look around and a lovely cycle ride up an unused road.
We even slept under the Wind Turbine which powers the whole Service Station there.
I highly recommend the stopover.


----------

